# z31 dies



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a 85 300zx turbo 5 speed. Today I was driving along today came to a stop and took off but it felt as if I hadnt given the clutch enough gas. I came to the next stop and took off but the car died. I thought perhaps I just didn't give it any gas. I turned the music down cause I was thinking maybe I'm getting lazy. I came to the next stop and waited at the red light and the car dies again and I hadn't done anything. I started it again and drove. It was like the car wasn't getting any gas. It wasn't missing out or anything. There was a 3 second moment where the car just wasn't going, it was coasting. I turned a corner and began to downshift and the car dies again. I start it and began to realize that with the clutch pressed, the car required the gas pedal to be held down or else it would die. I get to my house and angle the car in the street so i can back it into the drive way and again, it dies. I start it and back into the drive way and stop and the car does not die. I'm guessing something fuel related. Possibly the fuel pump? If it was an injector I would think the car would sputter, but its not doing that, its just acting like its supply is shut off. What can i do? Thoughts?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Hold the throttle open just a little. If it runs fine like that but dies when you let off, something is probably wrong with the idle controls. I think there are two idle air valves on the VG30, but I've never had to mess with them.


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Sounds pretty intermittent. Have you determined any particular patterns to when it dies? Does it ever die during idle? Any strong fuel smells as it's dying that might indicate you aren't getting spark?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Always start with the basics: confirm proper fuel pressure, check for vacuum leaks, check secondary ignition system and check for stored trouble codes. If the fuel pressure is low, check the contacts at the top of the fuel pump assy.; often they would rust and corrode. Has it been over 60000 miles since the timing belt was replaced?...Might have jumped a tooth.


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> Always start with the basics: confirm proper fuel pressure, check for vacuum leaks, check secondary ignition system and check for stored trouble codes. If the fuel pressure is low, check the contacts at the top of the fuel pump assy.; often they would rust and corrode. Has it been over 60000 miles since the timing belt was replaced?...Might have jumped a tooth.


If the timing belt jumped a tooth, wouldn't the entire engine run bad all the time or even with some kind of rhythm? It only seems to do this after its warmed up. After about 10 minutes, I can feel the hesitation as if the engine is weaker but still continues to go, just not as strong. 

Is there any good kind of fuel treatment? Perhaps the fuel tank and lines are dirty. I did, just last saturday, go on a 300+mile road trip with it and filled up twice. It never showed any problems the entire time. Really the car is just driven around town on the weekends and then sits all week.


----------



## MarnieJacquemin (Aug 28, 2013)

its still hard to estimate when it is going to die actually


----------

